# Silicone muffin pan as a soap mold?



## welder (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi again everyone.

I'm nearly ready to try to mix up my first batch of soap, but I just wanted to ask you experts about using silicone baking pans as soap molds. 

It seems like they should work okay, I think.

They can handle baking temps and since soap won't adhere to silicone, they require no grease or wax paper to help release the soap from the mold.

I bought a cheap silicone muffin pan because I thought it would be easier to just pour half a dozen nice little handy sized circular discs of soap rather than pouring the soap batter into a rectangular silicone bread pan, then having to slice the bars later on.  (hope I don't sound too lazy, only trying to be practical)

Anyone here ever tried silicone molds?


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, I use them all the time. I have 3 loaf style silicone pans, they work really really well. I also have teddy bears, love hearts and rosettes.
I don't have the muffin style ones, but am going to get some, I agree that the disc shape and size feels nice in the hand.
I don't see any reason why you can't use them, and you are right, they make unmoulding easy peasy!!


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 14, 2008)

I totally love the silicone pans.  They work great and are convenient.  If you don't have a problem with the muffin sized soap, by all means, use these pans!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 14, 2008)

welder said:
			
		

> I bought a cheap silicone muffin pan...



I want to know where you found a cheap silicone muffin pan  :shock: .  The one's I've seen are not cheap.  I'd love to try it. 

B


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*molds*

www.kitchencollection.com has reasonable prices and the rose muffin pans make WONDERFUL soaps. item # 176105.  they also have regular muffin pans (for salt bars) and mini-bite muffin pans (for guest soaps).  i wish they would carry the sunflowers molds!

the blue muffin molds do not transfer color.  i dont know about the rest.


----------



## Deda (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: molds*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> www.kitchencollection.com has reasonable prices and the rose muffin pans make WONDERFUL soaps. item # 176105.  they also have regular muffin pans (for salt bars) and mini-bite muffin pans (for guest soaps).  i wish they would carry the sunflowers molds!
> 
> the blue muffin molds do not transfer color.  i dont know about the rest.



Great site!  They have some nice prices on all kinds of things!  Thanks


----------



## welder (Dec 14, 2008)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> welder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I'm actually writing this from Vancouver, Canada. 

 I found my silicone muffin pan at Great Canadian Superstore, so I don't think you'll want to drive up to Canada just to buy silicone baking stuff.

However, I like the stuff on the other American kitchen supply site too(www.kitchencollection.com).

Thanks to everyone who replied. Experienced input helps reassure...


----------



## mamaT (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a wilton brand silicone mold from walmart on clearance, 6 football shaped cavaties for $4.50.  Thought it would be a good size for soap.  It was a pumpkiny-rust color.  Used it for a batch of soap and they came out with an orange tint to them.


----------



## starduster (Dec 14, 2008)

*Silicone*

Yes ,yes,yes,
They are the most wonderful molds.
Look at this butterfly one.I picked up only 4  of them and pour some nearly with every batch I fo .They are about 16 x 10 cm.
URL=http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=butterflyspbhq4.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]
Thats some of spellbound cupcake leftovers.You can see the crushed rose petals in it.
I have learnt that to get a better definition I need to freeze it before demolding but sometimes I am too impatient.
More ,of course I want more.
I have so many all ready of different styles, so I am trying to be a little bit sane about this and buy a few groceries as well as soaping stuff. Eating a lot more from my garden so I can get the soaping goodies. People are buying the Butterflies for gifts.

You are going to adore your soaping life.
Bubble on


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*s*

beautiful soap, as usual, starduster!

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com has the mini-bite muffin molds and a 
1/2 oz tart mold that would make darling samples.  the carry an extensive collention wilton silicone molds.


----------



## welder (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Silicone*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> People are buying the Butterflies for gifts.
> 
> You are going to adore your soaping life.
> Bubble on





I can see why!  THEY'RE GORGEOUS!!!

Yes, I'm sure I'll have fun soaping.

To be honest, I'm starting a soap company in Africa with my sister-in-law, so all my soaping is really just R&D for the African recipes.

I have a feeling that I'll wind up getting hooked on hobby soapmaking too though...


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 15, 2008)

mamaT said:
			
		

> I bought a wilton brand silicone mold from walmart on clearance, 6 football shaped cavaties for $4.50.  Thought it would be a good size for soap.  It was a pumpkiny-rust color.  Used it for a batch of soap and they came out with an orange tint to them.



the same thing happens with the red silicone, but I haven't had one problem with the blue kind.


----------



## starduster (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Silicone*



			
				welder said:
			
		

> starduster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really do hope you canit it  keep a bucketfull of fun in the soap buisness .


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine are all blue, bar the loaf ones and they are grey, I have never had a problem with the colour coming off on the soap. 
Maybe giving them a good wash before use might help, take off any excess colour that is sitting on the surface?


----------

